# how long until I can bench press `100 ?



## lordgeorge

I have just turned 18 and have done a year of bodyweight training - basically just pushups and situps at kickboxing training.

Joined the gym in about december 2009. back then I could JUST bench 50 kg

now I can bench 60 kg for about 7 reps, and can JUST do 70kg for 1 or 2 reps.

do you think with good diet I can bench 100kg by the start of next year, how

long do you think it would take ?

any tips?


----------



## Lois_Lane

Depends on how much weight you gain but with solid training and diet i would say 1 year.


----------



## chelios

Keep training, adding weight slowly, and have good diet.

I went from 60kg to 90kg bench few reps of 2 sets in the space of 4 months, natural, good training, sleep and diet.


----------



## JAY-D

I find most the strengh is in the mind, if you tain hard and push yourself you can do it sooner than next year. You neer mentioned your weight aswell. Just practice pratice and then when you done that practice some more..


----------



## Simon m

Also work on your triceps and over head press. Everyone I know that benches heavy has a good overhead press as well.


----------



## Will101

JAY-D said:


> I find most the strengh is in the mind, if you tain hard and push yourself you can do it sooner than next year. You neer mentioned your weight aswell. Just practice pratice and then when you done that practice some more..


To a point. Just don't take this too literally and load the bar with 100Kg tomorrow :lol:


----------



## JAY-D

Will101 said:


> To a point. Just don't take this too literally and load the bar with 100Kg tomorrow :lol:


LOL Yeah I jus ment there is no time limit and thee is no time for sucess, you can do anything you set your mind to. :cool2:


----------



## fadel

Started training after a good 8 months off and was at 50kg x 7 tops? this was March 1st, my PB now is 97.5kg for 5

I weigh 60kg, as said most is in the mind, I struggled more with 70kg that day then I did with 95 purely because I psyched myself up alot more for the 95 (and 97.5) just keep at it dude, to be honest, I wouldn't focus on the weight at all, aslong as you're feeling the burn bugger the rest

Though I understand 100% where you're coming from!


----------



## lordgeorge

thanks for the replies everyone

I weigh about 87kgs


----------



## JAY-D

87 KG is enough weight to be benching that amount, you need to hae your training partner with you and get him to push you... you can do it you can do it lol


----------



## TinyGuy

i had no idea there was such a straight line equation between weight and bench press.

Question, why isnt that 60 stone guy fro the telly on our olympic weights team?


----------



## shadow23

i didnt realise aswell that your body weight realy matterd i mean i weigh 13 and a half stone i think is 83-84kg iv just done my p/b bench press 170kg 1 rep ??


----------



## B-GJOE

Set yourself a goal mate. If you want to do it by the end of the year, which is achievable, then make it your goal to achieve this by December 31st 2010. Visualise the goal, and even make a few bets with your mates. I find a little flutter on your achievements always helps.

It was actually a bet that got me back in the Gym after 4 years off. At the time I didn't look like I had ever been in a Gym, that's what 4 years off does, and me and some mates at work were embroiled in a macho conversation about strength, and I chipped in and said that I used to be able to bench 180kg. This was met with disbelief as expected, you hear that crap from hasbeens all the time. So I bet them both £100 that I would bench 180kg by 01 August 2007, it was November 2006 at the time.

On the 03rd Jan 2007 I duely paid my Gym membership and set about my task. On that day I struggled with 60kg, and my chest hurt like fcuk next day.

On 01 August 2007 I benched 170kg and lost £200. On 14th August 2007 I did 180.

The point is this.

Don't let others decide your future achievements for you, buy asking them what they think YOU can achieve. Decide for yourself what and when you will achieve what you want.

Go for it Lad.....


----------



## shadow23

i agree wit B/Gjoe ****ing go for it!!!! get that weight!! keep thinkin 100kg nothing!


----------



## littlesimon

5X5 training could get you there pretty quickly.

Consistency is the key.


----------



## tom0311

Get on the weighted dips bud, when I started doing them my tri's and chest picked up strength real quick. Can dip with 3 plates round my waist now for 5 reps, and can get 3-4 sets of 10 on 100 now pretty easy. A few months ago I was struggling to do one set on 100 and a year ago dips were bloody impossible :lol: I've also put on a lot of weight since a year ago, so just shows how quickly you can build up strength as dips when I was 83-85kg were so hard now I am 92+ I find them pi$$ easy.


----------



## lordgeorge

thanks for the encouragement, I will do it, by 31st decemeber


----------



## Replicator

lordgeorge said:


> I have just turned 18 and have done a year of bodyweight training - basically just pushups and situps at kickboxing training.
> 
> Joined the gym in about december 2009. back then I could JUST bench 50 kg
> 
> now I can bench 60 kg for about 7 reps, and can JUST do 70kg for 1 or 2 reps.
> 
> do you think with good diet I can bench 100kg by the start of next year, how
> 
> long do you think it would take ?
> 
> any tips?


Train right, eat right, Get recovery right, sleep loads and you will be there by the time your 20 :thumb:


----------



## Dig

shadow23 said:


> i didnt realise aswell that your body weight realy matterd i mean i weigh 13 and a half stone i think is 83-84kg iv just done my p/b bench press 170kg 1 rep ??


Most people find bench strength is affected to a greater degree by changes in BW compared to most other lifts.

Good bench btw:thumbup1:


----------



## lordgeorge

weighted dips seem to be the way forward, thanks

weird thing is I find DB press way easier than barbell bench


----------



## Replicator

lordgeorge said:


> weighted dips seem to be the way forward, thanks
> 
> weird thing is I find DB press way easier than barbell bench


DB press allows your body to take its natural path where the Barbell does not, and if you have any anomolies you will end up with Fvcked shoulders.

Icant barbell press without hurting my right shoulder but can DB press till the cows come home


----------



## M_at

Took me 32 years 

Seriously - you'll do it but you need to find your own way there. I have long arms and not the biggest chest so it's a huge movement for me.


----------



## WWR

Easy mate, I wouldn't be surprised if you reached that before then.


----------

